# Billing for Emergency Department services



## egrifbill (May 4, 2009)

Can a hospital bill Medicare for the emergency department visit, revenue code 450, if the patient is admitted the same day. Where on the MR website would I find this information.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (May 5, 2009)

no, a hospital cannot bill Medicare for the emergency department visit when the pateint is admitted from the emergency department.

yes, a hospital can bill Medicare for the emergency department visit when on the same day the patient came to the emergency department and was admitted after a previous emergency department visit



egrifbill said:


> Can a hospital bill Medicare for the emergency department visit, revenue code 450, if the patient is admitted the same day. Where on the MR website would I find this information.


----------

